# Hi. New member



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi new member and first post. I have been keen on coffee for a few years now, starting with a haggis classic and recently upgraded to a nuova Oscar. I have been looking on this forum for a couple of days now and find it great to read about other people's experiences with coffee. I live in Canterbury Kent and am lucky to have a roaster right on my doorstep, the micro roastery. Just thought I'd say hi to you all.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome!

Didnt realise Scotland made a version of the Classic!


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol, I hate apple predictive text


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum .....

Nice set up


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks. The Oscar was delivered yesterday so still learning a lot.


----------

